# Vampire Placecard holder like Pottery Barns version



## clevergirl_AK

I read a post about these placeholders and they are very cool! At $20 for four it seemed like too much. I bought walmarts version 20 for $2 They are and used plastic spray paint I had. My version only cost a little more than $.10



















Here is a link to the pottery barn version.
http://www.potterybarn.com/products/p11135/index.cfm?pkey=ggftggfhal


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

How cool is that ?!!!! What a great idea, and they came out perfect !!! Like your name says, your a very clevergirl !!


----------



## Lilly

those look awesome
great job

did you stain them also or just paint


----------



## clevergirl_AK

I spray painted them black with plastic spray paint. Then I added some silver acrylic paint.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I picked up some vampire teeth from Walmart to do the same thing. I think they look better too!


----------



## ubzest

I like this idea also. You can use them for place cards and in front of food dishes on the buffet table.


----------



## Lilly

thanks CG


----------



## slywaka1

I love it!!!! Definitely going to try this!

Thanks Clevergirl!

Anna


----------



## Fangs

SWEET!!! Those are cool! Never would have thought of that!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Death's Door

Job well done CG!!


----------



## witchywoman

Okay, I am frustrated, I tried doing this and for some reason my paint doesn't stay on it. And it is spray paint for plastic. Also curious how you got yours to stay bent to the more closed position??


----------



## clevergirl_AK

I used KRYLON FUSION paint for plastic with Textured Shimmer - Black. I then painted with silver acrylic. (not that you need). To keep them closed I used a a needle and black thread. (tied a knot and pierced the bottom and then through the top, then tied another knot. at the length desired. I did both sides. Hope that helps.


----------



## witchywoman

Okay, I am retrying this. I used a spray paint for plastic, but it just would chip off if you bent them to the closed position or rubbed them with an ounce of pressure. I found a can of that Krylon fusion and hope that works better! I didn't want to take the time and sew all of mine, so I put them in hot water with rubber bands around them for an hour and then let them sit for a couple days with the rubber bands on them. So far, the few I did seem to be staying shut better. I just hope the paint works this time! Thanks for your input!


----------



## cindyt7

I saw these in the Pottery Barn catalog, but thought the price was crazy. The little bit of silver you added put it over the top. I think I'd much rather have these!

Nice Idea of using them in front of the food dishes on a buffet table. ubzest.


----------



## witchywoman

Okay finally got mine to work. I am not so frustrated anymore! I just used some hot glue to hold my paper in place. We will just hope nobody will spill on them and I can use them over. Otherwise we will just do it all again next year! Here is how mine turned out...

Now, I have a brain fart though and need some help naming some more of my food:
Beer Bread - it is in small dipping square chunks
Salsa
Pumpkin Bars
Melted Cheese with Rotelle
Dips: Garlic with Sour Cream and Mayo
Onion with Sour Cream and Mayo
Bacon with Sour Cream and Mayo


----------



## Lilly

dips...garlic...not for vampires
onion....cornea bits
bacon...bit o toes
beer bread ..chunky zombie brains
cheese..babyfat and flesh bits
salsa ....blood and guts
pumpkin bars....body harvest bars


----------



## mshelene

Well done, witchywoman. They look great. What font is that for the type? very nice. 

I might try making these if I have time. Did you just spray paint the fangs black, sew the fangs together so they're open and then glue the placecards in place?


----------



## witchywoman

I didn't sew them, that was too much work! I put them in hot water for a bit, then put rubber bands around them for a day. Then I spray painted them with black, silver and a hammered silver. I found out the first time that you can't use Rust-Oleum plastic spray paint, you have to find the Krylon Fusion, the other stuff doesn't stick and comes off. I then put the cards inbetween the teeth and put a little bit of hot glue to make them stay put! I believe the font is Agatha. I am happy how they turned out. It was a little frustrating at first with the paint peeling! But now that I know how to do them, I am ready to make more!


----------



## fontgeek

The lettering style or font is known by several names, including FletcherFLF, Fletcher Gothic, MurderSheWrote, Jessica, etc.
But you could use all kinds of different faces to lend different feels or looks.
you could also do the teeth to look wet and bloody for more of a vampire/shock value.


----------



## Ghostess

A married couple of friends of mine got me the Pottery Barn ones for a hostess gift last Halloween for the party. They are heavy and nice, but I really like the idea of making my own! What a great idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## AmyVille Horror

I like yours better.


----------

